# Evil Toki Comics Plans on launching a new Comic Series! (Full)



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2003)

You heard it here first folks, Evil Toki comics is launching a new comic book series, *Team 6*, an Black Ops superheroic comic, with the action in the shadows, evil lurking in the most unlikely places, the world must depend on heroes they will never see, or know... the agents of *EPIC*, Elite Police Intelligence Corps.

*The Game Stuff...*

The game would be a PL 10 game focusing on elites, superbeings, who work for EPIC, think super-agents/spies.  There powers can run the gamut, but they can't be overly flashy, or always-on kind of stuff, these guys like to blend, and stay invisible, to the populace.  Yes you can fire energy blasts, control the elements, but you can't be a stone guy who is always a stone guy...  Run the idea by me first, I am looking for 4-5 players, to make up the members of *Team 6*!

_Standard Skills, standard character creation, if your character has more then one weakness I will be making questions about why, and such._

This game takes place in my Legacy Universe, the same universe as the Generation Legacy setting, and will be run in a similar style, though with a more action preference, along with intrigue, espionage, and of course deciet and betrayal... definitely Shades of Gray!

*EPIC (Elite Police Intelligence Corps.)*

_“Who?”_

-Joe Williams, School Janitor

_“The less you know, the better off you will feel, trust me.”_

-EPIC agent 

Where Justice Elite is the shining light of good in the world, EPIC is the secret agency that makes sure that some threats are dealt with personally, to further secure the world community, by any means needed.  They exist to monitor threats to International security, make preemptive strikes, and maintain their own status as a non-existing force.  Not even the Justice Elite knows about EPIC, the list of names that know about EPIC from the outside can be counted on one hand, and that is the way EPIC wants it to be.

EPIC makes no apologies for their actions, they preserve the balance worldwide, make sure illegal technology is not created or abused, important threats are removed in the most subtle of ways, and counter the growing threat of elite agents in the field.  While Justice Elite is primarily reactive, EPIC is for the most part proactive, pushing forward their agenda.  While Justice Elite is doing public relations, EPIC is most likely knee deep in the muck preparing a wet works on hidden threat deep in the Amazon.  They fight their battles in shadow, they stay hidden, and are well-trained, relaying more on skill then raw power, but each field agent is typically an elite, and capable of using their powers precisely and directly.

EPIC works on a single precept, “Power must be controlled.”  By that single precept EPIC continues its agenda, of monitoring dangerous elites, organizations, and technologies.  They are trained to be invisible, solo agent tend to be more of the intelligence side, using their powers to monitor activities in their sector, while the EPIC Teams tend to act in a more decisive, and thorough fashion, making precise surgical strikes.  By the time, a given attack is recognized; the EPIC Team is already long gone.

The lead voice for EPIC is Ota Takeshi, lead control of EPIC, and the mastermind behind the establishment and implementation of EPIC.  A leading tactical and scientific mind in the United Nations, Takeshi is a cool, confident baseline, with a crafty mind, and a head for the game of espionage, and the best utilization of elites in the role of black ops agents.  EPIC has been highly successful, and even though its first three years of existence it was highly under-funded, they were able to complete their missions, and further the cause of EPIC far beyond expectations.

*EPIC Organization & Personnel*

The organization is internally hierarchal in nature, with a board of directors at the head of which sits Ota Takeshi, Executive Control for the organization.  There are four other board members who determine policy, each sitting at the head of one of the four departments within EPIC.  The four departments are Logistics, Command and Control, Research & Development, and Intelligence Operations.

The Logistics department is a purely support role, supplying the agents, and the organization as a whole with supplies, equipment, and vehicles to maintain the mission effectiveness of EPIC.  This is done through establishing front companies that serve a dual purpose.  On the surface they make money, of which a good amount is placed back in the hands of EPIC, while there main goals are to provide field agents with access to equipment, supplies, and modes of travel worldwide.  It is rare that personnel from this department deploy into the field, except in support functions, and even this is rare.  The Logistics department is perhaps the largest chunk of the organization, yet also the least involved in actual field operations, but integral to maintaining day-to-day operations.

Command and Control is a centrally located department, in charge of deploying and controlling agents, and agent teams worldwide.  They work directly with each department in orchestrating the mission of EPIC, and are responsible for matching mission with the appropriate trained personnel.  Command and Control is perhaps the smallest organization, and personnel from this department never deploy to the field, working out of the Command center, twenty-four hours a day, proving Command and Control for EPIC.

Research & Development (R&D), puts some of the best minds, both baseline and elite together to create the hardware and technology that keeps EPIC ahead of the curve.  They also reverse engineer, acquired technology retrieved from field agents, many of which are illegal, but since EPIC does not officially exist, they make great use of these often banned technologies.  Particularly lucrative technologies are passed along to Logistics for mass-production, often through a dummy corporation, to help fund EPIC.  R&D is often referred to as the Forge by field operatives, and most teams try to stay on good terms with the boys of the Forge.  Thanks to the Forge, cybernetic augmentation is possible, advanced hardsuit designs, and many theoretical technologies have been explored and exploited for the good of global security.

The final department is Intelligence Operations; a bit of a misnomer since this is where most if not all of the field agents fall under.  Intel Ops supplies multiple roles around the world; Counter-Terrorism, Espionage, Industrial Espionage, Assassination, and Elite Control.  The majority of the agents are baselines, though highly trained with access to high tech equipment, and often-cybernetic augmentation to enhance their abilities in the field.  A more refined version of the enhanced elite genome booster is also used to boost baselines to nearly elite capabilities, though still with the genome booster addiction, since the body begins to break down without a weekly booster shot.  Intel Ops also deploys highly trained elite teams to deal with particularly dangerous operatives both baseline and elite, and use their often unique abilities to great effect.  They are world’s first defense against the most dangerous unknown enemies, and fight a shadow war in a thankless job to keep the peace by any means needed.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2003)

*Legacy Setting Overview*

The world of the Legacy Universe is one going through sever changes, as the world adapts to the appearance of super-human beings with powers beyond the ken of normal mortals.  World Governments have banned together to assess the threat that the Elites pose to normal humanity, or "baselines" as most people refer to non-powered humans.

Elites have been in existence since 2004, after the arrival of Ghenther's Comet, an unknown comet that passed through Earth space in the summer of 2004.  The first documented elite was Michael McCoy, also known as Miracle, an elite capable of controlling the primal forces of the world to great effect.  He was able to manipulate the Earth to create a barrier and shield himself from an out of control semi-truck.  Since his appearance, elites have appeared consistently over the intervening ten years.

One of the best-known elites is the international hero, Paragon, an advocate for peaceful integration of elites and baselines.  He is one of the most powerful elites on the planet and the team leader of Justice Elite, an international team of elites who work in conjunction with the newly strengthened United Nations to protect baselines from elite threats.  They do double duty as spokesman and work on several humanitarian efforts throughout the world, such as the terraforming of the Sahara, and furthering study into the elimination of disease and cancer.

In general elites tend to be viewed with awe by most folks of the world, powerful beings who are capable of either great good, or even greater evil in the eyes of most baselines.  They often make headlines, and live public lives if they do not maintain a secret identity.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2003)

Organizations of the Legacy Universe

*Pantheon*

“Perhaps the most infamous elite organization on the planet, Pantheon is a threat to world security.  They are an organization of zealots, and supremacists.  Their ideals are based on bigotry, and the oppression of those they feel inferior to themselves.  What does Pantheon stand for, the same ideals that any terrorist organization stands for, terror.  They inflict terror upon the baseline populace, and expect their demands to be heard.  Their rhetoric is tired and old, and in the end pointless.  They are evil miscreants and they will be rooted out and brought to justice for their crimes…”

_-	Paragon at a Justice Elite press conference_

“I don’t like Pantheon per se, but I think Razor, that is his name right, he is pretty cool.  I mean anyone willing to screw with the Justice Elite has to have some balls right?  Though I hear they want to destroy the world, or some crap.  I just hope they destroy my school; I really hate my teachers. Razor is cool though, real tough, even if he is a bad guy, he is still cool in my book.”

_-	Richard Dawson, Middle School student_

Just what is, Pantheon?  Pantheon is an elite organization, a group that espouses elite superiority to baselines.  The core philosophy behind the Pantheon movement is that elites are the next step in evolution, and therefore are the superior species to baseline humanity.  By that right, baseline justice and law do not apply to them, they are in effect above such things, and they see baselines as mere insects.  Certainly the power distinction between humanity and an insect is quite distinct, even though insects outnumber humanity, humanity is the more dominant species.  This is the same with humanity and elites, even though baselines are more numerous, elites are the dominant species of Earth.  It is elites that will lead the way into the next century, not baselines, who will simply follow in the wake of the elites.

At the heart of Pantheon is the mysterious elite who goes by the name of Cardinal, styling herself as both a political and religious leader.  Deeper into the Pantheon mythos, one finds a quasi Judeo-Christian belief system that espouses that elites are the chosen of God, and they shall inherit the Earth and usher in a time of prosperity and peace.  But first there will be the Time of Chaos, the Long Night before baselines accept the superiority of elites.  Cardinal has gathered around herself a loyal cadre of followers she calls her Acolytes, the most loyal and powerful of her followers, of which it is known that there may be as many as ten and as few as six.  Information about Pantheon is still sketchy; outsiders have yet to pierce the inner veil that shrouds much of the inner circle.  Cardinal has been at large since the group went public, back in 2006, with the defilement of the DC monuments.

The Acolytes form the ring of influence around Cardinal, they owe their allegiance to only Cardinal, and they do not always agree with each other, but try to do what is best for Pantheon for the movement so that they can attain their goal, which at the moment seems simply to defend elites from baseline exploitation, and to counter any baseline actions to curb or limit elite activity.  Pantheon has clashed with Justice Elite, and several other baseline and elite agencies across the globe, on several occasions.  Their general modus operandi for their exploits is that they attack baseline operations, agencies that support baseline exploitation of elites, and threats to the elite way of life.  They are not above using violence and terror to forward their agenda, and see violence against baselines, as most baselines see violence against animals.  A necessity at times, to solve a given problem, for the greater good of the elite species, in the end baselines are the inferior species and are therefore simply tools to be used and disposed of as needed.

*Justice Elite*

“There are three things you can count on in life, death, taxes, and the Justice Elite.  Anything more then that is just fluff.”

_-	Sarah Miller, Accountant at Vice World Banking_

“Why do we exist?  We exist for one purpose, to better our fellow man, and I want everyone to listen to those words, ‘fellow man’.  We are all in this together, elite, baseline, we all live on this planet, and we will survive and die together, that is the fact of it.  Why did I volunteer to serve my planet, I did it because I have a responsibility to use my gifts in a positive manner, not just for my own immediate benefit.  Like they said in the Spiderman movie, remember that film?  ‘With great power comes great responsibility.’  That is about as best as I can put it in a nutshell…”

_-	Suzuki “Kensei” Kanaka during an interview on 60 Minutes_

The cavalry, the good guys, the heroes that make people cry with their unrelenting heroism, the Justice Elite.  Formed August 10th, 2006, after a distinct rise in anti-elite sentiment, the United Nations unveiled Justice Elite to a skeptical public.  But the international team proved to be a great Public Relations boon, and was actually effective, and inspired many world governments to put together their own elite teams, along with private interests.  It should be noted that this was in addition to the more secretive and often Black Ops styled elite teams already in existence at the time.

Justice Elite though, was instantly popular, featuring many of the more popular elites of the time.  The initial roster consisted of Paragon, Kensei, Oracle, Dash, Raptor, and Dr. Stockov.  Of the original roster, two members have been replaced over the intervening seven years.  Dash was killed in action during a particular elite conflict in Belize with a drug cartel employing mercenary elites.  Raptor retired, having been critically injured in a battle with Pantheon Acolyte, Razor in the fall of 2013.  Atlas joined the team shortly after Dash’s death, and in early 2014 Redline joined Justice Elite, and has proven to be a rather popular choice with the general populace at large.  Each of the team members is a celebrity in their own right, and the media, making them high profile individuals, often scrutinizes their every move.

Justice Elite though is more then a public relations coup; they are a United Nations sanctioned team for combating elite violence.  That is their primary objective, and they serve to maintain peace throughout the world, especially areas that lack nationally sanctioned elite teams.  But even Justice Elite cannot be everywhere, and the organization works with both the United Nations Defense Force, and member nations to quell the threat of elite violence.  Though rivalries have cropped up over time between the Justice Elite and various nationally sanctioned elite teams, outright violence has to this point been avoided.  Justice Elite also does many humanitarian projects and efforts; such as the terraforming of the Sahara Desert, assisting in the construction of the first human inhabited orbital expected to be completed in late 2015, and the massive international effort to rebuild Japan and the surrounding region after the Tokyo Quake of 2012.  They act as ambassadors of the United Nations as well, and fulfill many different public roles, using their popularity to sway international opinion.  Since the creation of Justice Elite, the United Nations influence and power has increased greatly, and it is a world power in and of itself.  The UN Intervention of 2011, forced the United States to back down, and allow diplomatic negotiations resolve a nasty matter between the US and China, which ended in no bloodshed.  Since that time, the United Nations has become a force to reckon with, and the United States has shown some resentment to the opposition it faced during the 2011 Negotiations, but so far relations have remained amicable.  Though it should be noted that Justice Elite does not have law enforcement powers on United States soil, they must cooperate with local jurisdiction and authorities.

Currently Justice Elite is looking to expand, and the first step in that process is Justice Elite: Beta, a second tier team to deal with smaller threats, to free up more time for the main team to handle what needs to be handled.   Justice Elite: Beta works on the same principles as the original team, but consists of fairly new elites who have yet to make their mark on the world.  This move was done for two reasons, the first is to free up time for the main team, but also to bring fresh faces to the scene and expand the United Nations influence.  Justice Elite: Beta is just the beginning, the eventual plan is to have Justice Elites in major regions of the world, each team international in makeup to express the United Nations view of a United Earth.  This is a long scope plan, but is being tested with Justice Elite: Beta, if it works as planned, several Gifted Elite Institutes are planned to further educate elites on the proper usage of their abilities, to maintain the safety of themselves and those around them.  These institutes would again serve a twofold purpose, to educate young elites, and to form a pool from which to recruit for future Justice Elite teams.

The general populace of the world recognizes Justice Elite as heroes, they work tirelessly to defend the weak, and work to better everyone’s lot in life.  They are the good guys, the marketing, merchandising, and franchising of Justice Elite supports this.  They make the news, they are the news, and everyone wants to know what they will do next.  Justice Elite is simply a team of men and women gifted with abilities who are trying to do the right thing, despite the politics involved, they earnestly believe they are the good guys.  Besides each of them makes an easy six-figure salary with several perks.

*Brass Orchid Triad*

“These guys make Pantheon, look like saints, I am just glad they seem to take out their aggression on everyone, and not just us, baselines…”

_-Tadaka Hikaru, Japanese Businessman _

“I am a simple business man, I provide a service, and people pay for it.  Perhaps if people were not so, hypocritical they would understand, that I am a true believer in capitalistic economics.  Perhaps my methods are coarse, but in the end it is simply good business…”

_-Tao, during a court hearing_

A ruthless criminal organization, many consider them heroes, locally, but many more have felt the swift sting of the Brass Orchid Triad.  The Brass Orchid Triad, existed before the rise of the elites, but they were among the first to adopt the usage of elites and have risen to prominence in Hong Kong, and across Southeast Asia, and into the America’s.  At the heart of the criminal syndicate is the sinister, and mysterious, Silver Hermit, it is known that the leader is an elite, but and is perhaps an omega class.  His closest lieutenants run various operations across the globe, while the Silver Hermit seems content his simple Zen garden and bonsai plants he maintains at his residence in the hills outside of Hong Kong.

Silver Hermit though, is no fool, he just likes to keep his hands clean of any wrong-doing, and in fact his son runs the show, and most believe that the young man Johnny Chen is the fabled Silver Hermit.  Johnny Chen is a canny baseline, and likes to be flashy with his money, and enjoys being a symbol of success.  The syndicate is split into various groups working different regions all answerable to Johnny Chen, and ultimately the true Silver Hermit.  The Boss of Hong Kong is Tao, a ruthless triad enforcer, who forced his way to the top, and now uses his elite abilities to keep a stranglehold on the crime in Hong Kong.  He has many of the cops in his pocket, and nothing makes a move in the underworld without his knowledge.  Recently Vanguard Secure Computing has begun to muscle on his turf, and he has found them to be much tougher then he originally acknowledged them to be.  A turf war is brewing in Hong Kong, and the collateral damage is going to be incredible.

Tao though is an opportunist, and sees a chance to perhaps extend the influence of the Brass Orchid Triad into other circles, and has begun to court freelance mercenary elites, for more firepower so to speak.  He wants to eventually shift some focus from a full crime syndicate to a more legitimate “Problem Solving Agency” though he knows some members of the group may not accept the change.


----------



## Dvang (May 18, 2003)

Sounds neat, and I like your other thread, so I'd like to try it.  Is this using Mutant and Masterminds rulebook?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2003)

Dvang said:
			
		

> *Sounds neat, and I like your other thread, so I'd like to try it.  Is this using Mutant and Masterminds rulebook? *




Do'oh.... I forgot to mention that, yes it is using Mutants & Masterminds


----------



## Calim (May 19, 2003)

I would be interested as well, playing a cyclops type character.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 19, 2003)

I'd be interested to sign up, definately!

Edit-Thinking about an Animate (Images) type character, do you think this could work?  If it's ok'd, would you like to put a limit on the number of extra "extra 1 point to spread out to abilities" feature of the ability?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 19, 2003)

I'm interested.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 19, 2003)

I'd be interested.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 19, 2003)

Oh are you using the extra skills option from the errata ?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2003)

Sheesh I am inundated with interest, well like I said, this game is essentially Mutants & Masterminds, you will need those rules, standard skill selection (1 for 1), with characters that can pass for human, since they don't want to call attention to themselves, I would limit yourself to one weakness, if any, and of course PL 10.  These characters should have a good selection of skills: Bluff, Computers, Demolitions, Diplomacy, Disable Device, Disguise, Drive, Forgery, Gather Information, Innuendo, Knowledge skills, Language skills, Perform and/or Profession skills for covers, Read Lips, and Science skills all make good choice, and your character should have some of these skills... 

But for now, I would like to see concepts, with a team oriented focus, we can't have loners, you will need to be a team, and be able to trust each other.  You may not be able to trust anyone else...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2003)

Elites are simply humans who have been affected by the comet that passed by the Earth in 2004, so the source of your powers will be mutation, essentially the powers tend to manifest over time, but the gene patterns of elites are different from normal humans...


----------



## Velenne (May 19, 2003)

I'm interested.  Thinking about a T1000 type: very strong, very smart, morphing body into people/tools/objects, superior h2h fighter.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I'd be interested to sign up, definately!
> 
> Edit-Thinking about an Animate (Images) type character, do you think this could work?  If it's ok'd, would you like to put a limit on the number of extra "extra 1 point to spread out to abilities" feature of the ability? *




sounds good, but I will have to look at the Extra 1 point to abilties thing... but it sounds alright let me read up on it

Velenne, that idea sounds souns, quite useful for a spy, to be able to change shape...


----------



## Kalanyr (May 19, 2003)

Johnathon Smith, was an ordinary child, until his 13th year when the passing of the Ghenther's Comet changed so much on Earth, the teenage was altered by the comet changing his genes into a funnel for mystical energy, this first manifested as unnoticable changes, greater intelligence, immunity to disease, but as Johnathon Smith got older the changes started taking a more pronounced form he found he could channel energies to manipulate the minds of people and to vanish from sight, that he no longer needed to breath or even have light to see by, however as these changes overtook him his body became less human until he was little more than a void of mystic energies defined only by what he wore, whoever Johnathon learned to wear a form that looked like his human one, a magical construct that allowed him to interact with the world like a normal being. 

Johnathon Smith was recruited into EPIC for his ability to go virtually anywhere, remain unseen and to erase the inconvenient memories from people who knew too much. If it came to a show down  he had some minor elemental manipulation skills as a back up.  His variety of low-level mystical skills enable him to act as a jack of all trades helping out at practically anything as long as it doesn't require to much skill or focused power.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 19, 2003)

A quick, base character sheet for now (not named even), tell me what you think (main power pending on any rulings toward Animation):

Quote: "Most people draw to capture a moment, whether it be a spark of imagination, or the spark of life that surrounds us in this beautiful world.  Me, I draw to help me see better, to let me visualize it in my mind's eye and truly bring them to life."


Animator: PL 10; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Defense 17 (+4 Base, +3 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; Atk +8 melee (+1S Punch), +10 ranged (None); Sv Dmg +2/+12 (In Armor), Fort +2 (+9), Ref +3 (+10), Will +2 (+9); Str 12 Dex 16 Con 14 Int 16 Wis 15 Cha 16.

*Skills:* Craft (Drawings) +13 [8], Diplomacy +5 [2], Profession (Arist) +8 [4], Sense Motive +4 [2]
*Feats:* Assessment, Fame (Famous comic book artist), Hero's Luck, Photographic Memory, Power Immunity (His animated images won't attack him), Talented (Craft: Drawing, Profession: Artist)  (Points spent: 12)

*Powers:*
Animation +10 (Images only, Extras: +4 Points extra to distribute amongst powers; Flaws: Slow, Limited - One Type: Self drawn images only) (Cost 5 pp; Total 50 pp) [Source: Mutation]

Armor +10  (Cost 1 pp; Total 10 pp) [Source: Mutation]
Amazing Save (Fortitude) +7 (Extras: Adds to Reflex and Will; Flaws: Device; Cost 2 pp; Total 14 pp) [Source: Mutation]

_This protection is granted by kanji, runes, and other symbols of protection painted on his skin, which can be washed or worn off at the GM's discretion_

Gadgets +10 (Cost 1 pp; Total 10pp) [Source: Super-Science]

_Various tools drawn from the EPIC R&D facility which he has acquired to supplement his lack of direct combat ability._

"Black Shades" (Grants Radio Hearing and Radio Broadcast feats, Device, Cost: 2pp)

*Weakness-*Quirk (Superstitious)

Background coming soon.

Totalled Up:
Stats: 29 Powers: 74 Skills: 16 Feats: 14 Abilities (BAB +7, BDF +4): 27=160


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2003)

Interesting character Sollir, I like him, he may prove quite useful in providing distractions, and using his fame to some effect in the right circles... not what I expected, but it is good


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 19, 2003)

Glad you like him, Tokiwong! 

Hrm, in honor of the Matrix 2 I just saw yesterday (and a test to see if you think Animation is too broken):

Animated drawing of "Neo" (Balanced)
AC 16 (+3 Base Defense, +3 Dex)
Base Attack: +4
Powers (All at +10): Armor (Black Trench Coat), Deflection, Strike (Subdual), Super Skill (Acrobatics)
Saves: Dmg +10, Fort: +0, Ref: +3, Will: -5.

or:

Animated Drawing of "Neo" (Gun fighter)
AC 26 (+3 Base, +3 Dex, +10 Super Dex)
Base Attack: +4
Powers (All at +10): Armor (Black Trench Coat), Super Dexterity, Weapon (Ranged Gun, Lethal)
Saves: Dmg +10, Fort +0, Ref +13, Will -5

-Shame the abilities are limited to your own, and super stats are so expensive, otherwise I'd give him Super Dex/Speed and/or Fly


----------



## Dvang (May 19, 2003)

I won't have access to my book until Wednesday (friend has it). 

I have two concepts.
My first concept is a character for now to be named "Smoke"
He can generate smokeclouds, and possibly even turn himself into a vaporous smoke-like substance. We'll see how the points come out.

Otherwise, a second concept is Silence
She can manipulate sound, normally to reduce noise (hence, creating silence). Again, I'll need to see how the points work for specific powers.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 19, 2003)

Interesting, Dvang, with your first concept you probably want Alternate Form (Gaseous) (5 pp/rank), which gives you Incorporeal, Flight, and Suffocate, with the Obscure power (2 pp/rank, Power Stunt: Scent).  Possibly consider the Power Stunt: Extra Shape-Explosive Form for Alternate Form so you can go "Boom" when you have to   Immunity (Suffocation) would be nice too...

Your second you probably want Energy Control (Sonic) which gives you Dazzle, Disintegration (Glass/Crystalline objects), and sound mimicry for 2 pp/rank and maybe consider Suffocation (Base 2 pp/rank) as well (Perhaps with the Mental Attack, Sustained, and/or Area extras) as your 'Silencing' ability.  Other abilities that might work include Invisibility (Power Stunt: Extra Sense-Hearing/Sonar) or Obscure (Power Stunt: Extra Sense-Hearing/Sonar) both at a base 2 pp/rank

Hope that can help


----------



## Arani Korden (May 19, 2003)

Considering the volume of interest, and the fact that I don't have an immediate concept that fits, I shall gracefully withdraw.


----------



## Radiant (May 19, 2003)

*sneaks up on Toki* buh! found yah


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 19, 2003)

Room for one more? I really like the way you describe the effects of elites on culture and technology. And the 'Black Ops' concept is k3wl, of course!

edit; okay, so the concept would be an Army Ranger or Navy SEAL veteran who either got mutated by the Comet or some government 'Weapon X'-type program.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2003)

So far we have Dvang, Sollir Furryfoot, Calim, Kalanyr, Velenne, Radiant, and Robert Raets, I think we have enough, more then enough.  I am going to have beef up my adventure but that is okay i got plenty of NPC's haning around, and plenty of Source Material to us


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2003)

Very interested. . . . though I guess my interest came 16 hours too late.  Wow, that was fast, even for us.

Keia


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Very interested. . . . though I guess my interest came 16 hours too late.  Wow, that was fast, even for us.
> 
> Keia *




Well give me a concept... i was surprised as well... and I will see what works, and what does not based on the submitted characters


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 19, 2003)

hehe I guess I'm too late also (which is ok since I don't have the M&M book yet)

It looks great though, very involved and detailed world.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2003)

Okay . . . concept

Grizzled special forces guy, has fought as part of the military against evil elites in the past.  During one of the fights, he got exposed to an elite's power on death and absorbed some of them permanently.

He gained the ability to speed up or slow things around him, inceased attributes, and a heightened toughness of skin, as well as some regneration.  This, added to his military experience and weapon proficiencies has made him much more survivable than the other 'normals' fighting criminals.  He tried to keep his abilities a secret, but was recently discovered by those in charge and was dismissed from his unit.  He had no idea what he was going to do until he got the call.

[Superspeed, Slow, either Armor or Amazing Save Damage, Regeneration, a super attribute or two, added to his training and weapon skills].

what'cha think?
Keia


----------



## Radiant (May 19, 2003)

very short concept since im in a hurry right now: Young russian computergenius with the power to control technology. Around 22, already took his pic as avatar.
now gota go see X2 the fourth time


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2003)

Good concept all around... looking good, just to build some tension... the first story arc is called *The Kingdom...* it should have lots of action, cool scenes, and well of course, stealth, and espionage as the boys of Team 6 do what needs to be done to get the mission done!  Get ready for a wild ride through San Francisco!  I will be posting some NPC's that the characters should be aware that work for EPIC, the Team Control, Field Agents, aet all...

I also want each of you to provide three hooks, be it enemies (baseline or elite), love interests, or friends, for the Editor to exploit


----------



## Vardeman (May 19, 2003)

Drat!  Too late!  I was typing up my concept when EN World went down again today.   Oh well, if you need a spare sometime, let me know and I'll gen the character based on the following concept:

Matrix - Can transmit himself (or a copy of himself?) almost anywhere through an open communications line, be it telephone, internet, or radio/microwave.  High hacking and electronics skills.  Once on site, very stealthy (intangible?)

V


----------



## Dvang (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for the advice Sollir.  After seeing the other characters people are using I'm leaning towards the female, Silence.


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 20, 2003)

Ah! Did a write-up for a Duplicator, but now I see Mr. Furryfoot already has a similar 'animation' power.


----------



## Calim (May 20, 2003)

I will not have access to my books until the weekend Tokiwong so if you need to get stuff ready before then I understand and will try again next time.


----------



## Dvang (May 20, 2003)

Toki, how much liberty should we take for backgrounds and how much control would you like (especially as far as NPCs go)?

My character's background concept summary...

She was a teen who became ostracized by her family once it was discovered she was an elite. She ran away from home. She met up with another elite named <insert name here> who was actually working for Pantheon.  She "fell in love" with him (being a teen, it was actually just infatuation). He constantly tried to get her to understand and follow Pantheon's idea of elites' being superior, but she just didn't believe that. However, because of her "love" for him she helped him perform numerous jobs for Pantheon.  However, his interest in her began to fade, and soon she was pretty sure he was sleeping with another female elite.  She confronted him, but he managed to avoid the subject until after their next mission.  On the next mission her "love" shot her several times in the back at the completion of the mission, stating he had tired of her and her failure to see the true path, then he left before the building exploded. She managed to push/pull/crawl most of the way out of the building when she was discovered by an EPIC team investigating. Losing consciousness, she warned them about the bomb and they evacuated asap, emerging seconds before the bomb exploded.  The EPIC team took her back to their headquarters where she received medical attention. After lengthy interrogations, they decided to "hire" her on a trial basis.  After a period of time she proved her worth and trust and became a solid member of the team.

She knows almost nothing of value about Pantheon and it's operations, only what <insert name> has told her about its philosophy and the jobs she performed.  She still loves (and hates) <insert name> the Pantheon agent, as well as the woman he betrayed her for.

Question: Do you want me to make up the Pantheon agent she falls in love with or do you?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 20, 2003)

Take your time Calim... and Dvang I like the ideas... I can come up with a Pantheon Agent... and love interest if you like...

*Bishop* considers himself a knight for the cause of Pantheon, suave, smooth, handsome, and very deadly, he wields an energyblade, and has incredible reflexes and strength, along with a powerful ability to dephase just before he is about take harm, allowinf strikes to pass hamrlessly through him, he is an elitist, and British born, and currently in the company of... he can manipulate energy as well 

*Delilah Peel* an elite with the ability to manipulate gravitational forces, allowing her to simply rip things apart, fly, create fields of force, and wreak havoc on the surrounding environment...

How does that work?


----------



## Velenne (May 20, 2003)

I _hate_ to do this.  I mean I really *really* hate to do this, but I'm going to have to back out.  I'm having a difficult enough time posting regularly to the games I'm already in, and my tabletop campaign starts this saturday.  Sorry Tokiwong, I was genuinely excited about this one.


----------



## Dvang (May 21, 2003)

Toki, works for me.  Sounds just like the type of guy who could sweep a young impressionable girl off her feet.    I should get my book back from my friend tomorrow and work stats for her.  Of course, I might need some help with rules and creation since this will be my first time actually playing the game (my PnP group only wants to play D&D...blah  )


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 22, 2003)

*Graviton*

Tony Waite started his career at the young age of 12 with the Reifenkov Travelling Circus as an acrobat. For ten years in a row, day in day out, he could be found only in or near the big circus tent, and at night, hundreds of people would watch him perform death-defieing stunts. But in 2004, the comet came, and everything changed. With the coming of Elites, people lost interest in Baseline performances, and Reifenkov's audience, and thus it's profits, dwindled. Driven into Anastacia Reifenkov's arms by misery, and thus earning the wrath of her mother, the directrix, Waite was given increasingly dangerous acts to perform, supposedly to increase public interest. Not long thereafter, he lost his balance, and fell. But instinctively, his powers kicked in and prevented him from hitting the ground. The awe and panic provoked by his gravitic abilities were the final nail in the Reifenkov Circus' coffin. His mother-in-law still refuses to talk to him or his son to this day.

After marrying the pregnant Stacy and signing up with EPIC as 'Graviton', he was assigned to track down the rogue agent Delilah Peel, an elite with the ability to manipulate gravitational forces, allowing her to simply rip things apart, fly, create fields of force, and wreak havoc on the surrounding environment...

He got close to her once, and he intends to pay her back for every scar he suffered that day.

Abilities:
Str 14, Dex 20, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 12

Saves:
Dam +4, Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2

Skills:
Acrobatic +14, Balance +14, Climb +9, Jump +11, Hide +27, Move Silently +17 Languages: English & Spanish

Feats:
Toughness, Dodge, Talented (Acrobatic & Balance), Talented (Jump & Climb), Talented (Hide & Move Silently)

Powers:
Telekinesis +10 (Extras: Forcefield, Energy Blast, Flight; Flaw: Obvious)
Boost +5 (Flaw: Obvious)
Blending +10

Equipment:
Comm Link and Night Goggles

Weakness:
Susceptible; Electric and Electro-magnetic fields disrupt Graviton's altered body.

Not posessing much in the way of skills or brawl, Graviton's part in missions usually involves equal parts of staying out of sight and wreaking havoc on enemies.


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2003)

Well,

I built my character, but I'm having serious difficulties with the skills.  Is it just me or is it more cost effective to buy super stats and skill focuses and ignore the skill points if they're on a one for one basis.

The overall effectiveness of the character dropped significantl on the first build when I had over 40 points in skills.  Now with super attributes and skill focuses I have 5 points in skills, but comparable totals on the whole.

Any suggestions,  should I post him for conversation?

Keia


----------



## Vardeman (May 22, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *I hate to do this.  I mean I really really hate to do this, but I'm going to have to back out.  I'm having a difficult enough time posting regularly to the games I'm already in, and my tabletop campaign starts this saturday.  Sorry Tokiwong, I was genuinely excited about this one. *



I'm still interested if no one else has claimed this spot.  Should I gen up the character when I get home? 

V


----------



## Tokiwong (May 22, 2003)

Post him, and usually super stats are the way to go for skills


----------



## Dvang (May 22, 2003)

Toki, I'm sorry but I'm probably going to have to back out of the game. I'm upset, because my friend lost my M&M book!  I forced him to go out yesterday with me to look for a new one, but none of the game stores had any in stock and said it will probably be 1-2 weeks before they get more.    

Unfortunately, I have only skimmed through the book before I loaned it out, so I can't create a character off the top of my head.  Thus, I am bookless and unable to create my character.  I was really looking forward to trying the game, but what can a person do? Unless there's some way to create a character without it, I have to withdraw.  I'll lurk in the thread to see how the game goes anyway.  

Dvang


----------



## Tokiwong (May 22, 2003)

Vardeman said:
			
		

> *
> I'm still interested if no one else has claimed this spot.  Should I gen up the character when I get home?
> 
> V *




Roll with it, and I am sorry Dvang I know the feeling, happened to me before... not cool at all.  But at least you helped me come up with two ideas for NPCs.


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2003)

*Karl ‘Shorty’ Zellers *  
_PL 10 _

*Background*
Grizzled special forces guy, has fought as part of the military against evil elites in the past. During one of the fights, he got exposed to an elite's power on death and absorbed some of them permanently.

He gained the ability to speed up or slow things around him, increased attributes, and a heightened toughness of skin, as well as some regeneration. This, added to his military experience and weapon proficiencies has made him much more survivable than the other 'normals' fighting criminals. He tried to keep his abilities a secret, but was recently discovered by those in charge and was dismissed from his unit. He had no idea what he was going to do until he got the call..

*Age:* 38
*Gender:* male
*Height:* 6’0”
*Weight:* 180 lbs
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Short Black, peppered with grey
*Skin:* Tanned, wrinkled from sun and conditions

*Attributes: * [Cost 32 pts.] 
*STR:* 14 +2
*DEX:* 18 +4 (+10 Super Dex)
*CON:* 16 +3
*INT:* 16 +3
*WIS:* 16 +3
*CHA:* 12 +1

*Defense:* 30 [10 + 4 Dex + 6 Super Dex + 10 Purchased] [cost 20 pts.] 
*Initiative:* +10 [+4 Dex + 6 Super Dex]
*BAB:* +8 [cost 24 pts.] 
*Melee:* +10
*Ranged:* +12
*Speed:* 30’ [30 Base]

*Damage:* +10 [+4 Dex, +6 Super Dex, Evasion]
*Fort:* +3 [+3 Con]
*Reflex:* +10 [+4 Dex +6 super Dex]
*Will:* +3 [+3 Wis]

*Hero Points:* 5

*Attacks:*

*Superpowers:*
*Super Dexterity:* 6 Ranks, Extras: Slow (Subtle, Degrades), Super-Intelligence, Super-Senses, Stunts: None.  Flaw: None  [Cost 42 pts.]
*Weapon – Ranged, Lethal:* 10 Ranks,  [Cost 10 pts.]
*Regeneration:* 2 Ranks [Cost 4 pts.]

*Weakness:* 
None

*FEATS:* Assessment, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Evasion, Skill Focus - Spot, Skill Focus - Listen  [Cost 12 pts.]

*Skills:*  [Cost 4 pts.]
Balance +10 [+4 Dex, +6 Super Dex]
Computers +10 [+3 Int, +6 Super Int, 1 rank]
Demolitions +9 [+3 Int, +6 Super Int]
Disable Device +10 [+3 Int, +6 Super Int, 1 rank]
Escape Artist +10 [+4 Dex, +6 Super Dex]
Forgery +9 [+3 Int, +6 Super-Int]
Hide +10 [+4 Dex, +6 Super Dex]
Knowledge
- History +9 [+3 Int, +6 Super-Int]
- Supers +9 [+3 Int, +6 Super-Int]
- Tactics +9 [+3 Int, +6 Super-Int]
Listen +12 [+3 Wis, +3 Skill Focus, +6 Super Senses]
Move Silently [+4 Dex, +6 Super Dex]
Repair +10 [+3 Int, +6 Super Int, 1 rank]
Search +13 [+3 Int, +6 Super Int, +6 Super Senses (Limit 10 from Powers)]
Sleight of Hand +11 [+4 Dex, +6 Super Dex, +1 Rank]
Spot +12 [+3 Wis, +3 Skill Focus, +6 Super Senses]
Survival +9 [+3 Wis, +6 Super Senses]

*Equipment:*
"Black Shades" (Grants Radio Hearing and Radio Broadcast feats, Device, Cost: 2pp)


Any suggestions for improvements, errors, efficiencies?

Keia


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 22, 2003)

If you want, Dvang, I can create your character for you with my M&M book.  I'll include all needed stuff (types of actions, etc...), and you can probably play it with just knowledge of the d20 system.  Then you can expand on her when you get another book.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 22, 2003)

If you take up my offer Dvang, here's a quick rough draft (and feel free to tell me which parts don't fit your char concept):

*Silence:* PL 10; Init +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Defense 15 (+2 Base, +3 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; Atk +8 melee (+0S Punch), +14 ranged (Mental) (Energy Blast or Suffocation); Sv Dmg +11, Fort +11, Ref +13, Will +7; Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 14 Wis 20 Cha 16

*Skills:* Listen +9 [4]
*Feats:* Attack Focus (Energy Control: Sonic), Attractive, Dodge, Heroic Surge, Immunity (Suffocation), Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Ultra Hearing

*Powers:*
Armor +10 (Extras: Amazing Save (Fort/Ref); 2pp; Cost 20 pp) [Source: Super Science]
Energy Control (Sonic) (Power Stunts: Energy Blast, Extras: Invisibility (Power Stunt: Hearing), Mental, Obscure (Hearing), Suffocate; Flaws: Obvious (Ring of sonic ripples/energy) 6 pp; Cost: 60 pp) [Source: Mutation]

*Weakness:* Sonic Vulnerability

Totalled Up:
Stats: 28 Powers: 80 Skills: 4 Feats: 20 Abilities (BAB +8, BDF +2): 28=160


----------



## Dvang (May 22, 2003)

Sollir, I appreciate the help.  If Toki will allow it, I'm ok with doing that.  I've got another book on order, so we'll see when it comes in (hopefully sometime late next week).  

She looks good, the only difference in my thoughts was that I wanted her powers more defensive.  Possibly replacing the blast with a shielding ability? (creating defensive "shields" of sound).  

For offense, if necessary, she would use guns, so she will need (I assume) a firearms proficiency feat.
(Not that I am against her having an offensive sonic blast, but I'd rather have the ability to protect and defend and leave a lot of the flashy offensive stuff to the other)
If the Energy Shield [sonic] isn't a good option or won't work, I'm fine with the energy blast[sonic].

Otherwise she looks perfect! (almost the exact stats I was looking at)

Again, thanks for the help!  Now to see if Toki is ok with it


----------



## Tokiwong (May 23, 2003)

As an aside, everyone will need to spend 2 points on radio hearing/radio broadcast (book not onhand) devices... mroe specifically black shades that allow one to communicate with the other team mates and even send information through data streams... so that is 2 points gone for each character


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 23, 2003)

Ask and ye shall receive   (More Dex based and Defense/Weapon oriented Silence)

*Silence:* PL 10; Init +9 (+5 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Defense 18 (+3 Base, +5 Dex); Spd 30 ft., Fly 50 ft.; Atk +8 melee (+0S Punch), +14 ranged (+10L Gun); +13 ranged (Snare, Suffocation); Sv Dmg +7 (+17), Fort +1 (+11), Ref +5 (+15), Will +2; Str 10 Dex 20 Con 12 Int 14 Wis 14 Cha 16.

*Skills:* Listen +6 [4]

*Feats:* Aerial Combat, Attack Focus (Ranged Attacks), Attractive, Dodge, Evasion, Heroic Surge, Immunity (Suffocation), Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Toughness, Ultra Hearing

*Powers:*
Energy Control (Sonic) +10 (Power Stunt: Distintegration, Extras: Obscure (Hearing); Flaw: Obvious; 2 pp; Cost: 20 pp) [Source: Mutation]

_Using this ability, sonic energy surrounds and emanates from Silence, allowing her to Dazzle victims, as well as Distintigrate crystalline and other similar substances.  She may also create an area of silence, extending 50 ft. out from its initial area of effect._

Force Field (Sonic) +10 (Free Extra: Force Attack: Suffocate, Power Stunt: Snare; Extras: Amazing Save (Fort, Reflex), Deflection, Flight, Offensive; Flaws: Slow; 4 pp; Cost: 40 pp) [Source: Mutation]

_A ring of pure, vibrant, sonic energy surrounds Silence when she uses this ability.  It rotates all around her, speeding up enough to defend and strike almost anything that attacks her while granting her the ability to fly through the air.  She can send out part of this ring to constrict an opponent (Snare), or shape its energies to choke an opponent (Suffocation)._

Weapon (Ranged) +10 (1 pp; Cost: 10 pp) [Source: Super-Science]

(Description needed)

"Black Shades" (Grants Radio Hearing and Radio Broadcast feats, Device, Cost: 2pp)

*Weakness:* Sonic Vulnerability

<Insert Background Information>


Totalled Up:
Stats: 26 Powers: 70 Skills: 4 Feats: 30 Abilities (BAB +8, BDF +3): 30=160/160

Hope you like it, tell me if what you want changed, though.  If Tokiwong gives it the 'ok', Dvang, I'll email you a copy of all the powers you possess.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 23, 2003)

looks like a good start guys


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 23, 2003)

Slightly revised Animator, I'm contemplating whether he's too overpowered or underpowered or what-not.

*Animator:* PL 10; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Defense 17 (+4 Base, +3 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; Atk +6 melee (+1S Punch), +8 ranged (None); Sv Dmg +3/+13 (In Armor), Fort +0 (+7), Ref +3 (+10), Will +2 (+9); Str 12 Dex 16 Con 10 Int 16 Wis 15 Cha 14.

*Skills:* Craft (Drawings) +13 [8], Profession (Arist) +8 [4], Sense Motive +4 [2]
*Feats:* Assessment, Evasion, Fame (Famous comic book artist), Hero's Luck, Photographic Memory, Power Immunity (His animated images won't attack him), Talented (Craft: Drawing, Profession: Artist). (Points spent: 12)

*Powers:*
Animation +10 (Images only, Extras: +5 Points extra to distribute amongst powers; Flaws: Slow, Limited - One Type: Self drawn images only) (Cost 6 pp; Total 60 pp) [Source: Mutation]

Armor +10 (Cost 1 pp; Total 10 pp) [Source: Mutation]
Amazing Save (Fortitude) +7 (Extras: Adds to Reflex and Will; Flaws: Device; Cost 2 pp; Total 14 pp) [Source: Mutation]

_This protection is granted by kanji, runes, and other symbols of protection painted on his skin, which can be washed or worn off at the GM's discretion_

Gadgets +10 (Cost 1 pp; Total 10pp) [Source: Super-Science]

_Various tools drawn from the EPIC R&D facility which he has acquired to supplement his lack of direct combat ability._

"Black Shades" (Grants Radio Hearing and Radio Broadcast feats, Device, Cost: 2pp)

*Weakness:* Quirk (Superstitious)

Background coming soon.

Totalled Up:
Stats: 23 Powers: 84 Skills: 14 Feats: 16 Abilities (BAB +5, BDF +4): 23=160


----------



## Dvang (May 23, 2003)

Sollir,  I like this one better.    You're good at this.

Hm... I'm tempted with both the deflection and the flight.  I hadn't really thought about giving her flight, but it would come in handy for the group.  Of course, so would the deflection ability.  Hmmm.  Let's go with the Flight since I don't see anyone else taking flying abilities yet.  If you need more feats, I'd recommend either Toughness or Rapid Shot would be ok with me to swap out.

You can email me at : dcvdg@comcast.net

thanks!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 23, 2003)

Glad you like her 

Updated, since you had a hard time choosing between the two, I put the Slow Flaw on Force Field, making its activation a Half action instead of a Free action to gain both   I'll try to email you tomorrow when I have more time to type everything up.


----------



## Radiant (May 24, 2003)

So heres my background. Stats coming....i hope 

Radiant:
Quote: Yeah I know im great. ……………Then why did I run? Well you see it was more like a backwards charge…

Jorgi Vladislav grew up in one of the better of Russian families. He never had many worries and could visit a pretty decent university. But a few years back his family hit hard times as the company his parents there working for just crumbled in the unstable economic environment. To pay for his education Jorgi started to take on some small hacking jobs and soon his talent brought him more and more work. After some time he spend more nights hacking at home than outside by day and was doing work directly for the Russian mafia. Then his powers as an elite manifested he became even better and while trying to find out more about himself he carelessly hacked into any system he found interesting. Despite his confidence he wasn’t good enough though and he was caught by epics own security while trying to access data about them. He was given a pretty simple choice, see prison for the things he had done so far or vanish from his home, sell out anything he knows about his contacts and work for epic himself. Jorgi aka Radiant is actually not too unhappy in his new environment as he now can do all the stuff he did before and play with the newest toys while working for the good guys for a change(well at least the grey ones, its sure a big step up). His old contacts do not think nearly so high of his new way of life though and some important figures in the Russian mafia have not forgotten who betrayed them and are still searching for him.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 24, 2003)

Magus aka Johnathon Smith
Quote: "Some people think magic is all about flash and bang. Makes my job a lot easier."  

Abilities: Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 20 Wis 20 Cha 14 (32 points)
Attack Bonus: Melee  +3 [+4 Sorcery]  Ranged +6 [+7 Sorcery] (9 Points)
Defence Bonus: 13 (10 Flatfooted) ( 0 Points)
Fort:+1 Ref:+3 Will: +5 Damage: +3 (+13 Forcefield) (0 Points)
Skill Ranks: Knowledge (Occult) 10, Concentration 10, Power Use (Sorcery) 10
(15 points)
Power Ranks: Sorcery 10 (Cost 8/rank,Continuous,Restricted-Cold Iron)
Feats: All-Around Sight,Blind-Fight,Blind Sight,Detect Magic,Identity Change,  Power Immunity, (12 points),Toughness,Heroic Surge, Attack Focus (Sorcery) Power Stunts (Flight [Super-Flight], Elemental Control [[Create Element],[Elemental Blast],[Dual Damage],Energy ],Sorcery Extra Spells (Flight,Immunity,Energy Field) 14 Points
Weaknesses: Quirk (Fear of Cold Iron) (-10 Points),Disabled (Disturbing[Eldritch Form]) (-10 Points)
Hero Points: 5
Sorcery Spells: Elemental Control(Fire), Forget (Causes the Target to forget the past hour and rationalize logical replacement,DCs as per Mind Control)),Energy Field (Mystical Radiation) ,Flight, Force Field,Telepathy, Invisibility, Create Object,Immunity,Teleportation (Extended Teleport (+1 Rank)))
Gadget: Black Shades (2pp) 

150 points

Spells Constantly in effect: Flight, Immunity (The 10 listed in M&M book)



*The sorcery spell list here deviates somewhat from the base one in M&M (especially Forget) if its unacceptable I'll switch it to something more conventional)

Source for All Powers Are Mutation(Mystic)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 24, 2003)

Mail sent, Dvang


----------



## Radiant (May 25, 2003)

quicdk question since im trying to read through my book like crazy,
can anione tell me if superfeats differ from normal feats in anithing(selection, costs,etc..)?


----------



## Vardeman (May 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Roll with it, and I am sorry Dvang I know the feeling, happened to me before... not cool at all.  But at least you helped me come up with two ideas for NPCs. *



Hmmm... can't find any way with the rules to do the teleport through communication lines thing, since a PL10 teleport is limited to just under 40 miles.  Any ideas?

V


----------



## Tokiwong (May 25, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *quicdk question since im trying to read through my book like crazy,
> can anione tell me if superfeats differ from normal feats in anithing(selection, costs,etc..)? *




They cost the same, just allow the character to do obviously super things for the most part

Varderman, you can add a flaw that the teleport is via electrical lines only, and 40 miles is pretty far in 6 seconds, I would go with that...


----------



## Radiant (May 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> They cost the same, just allow the character to do obviously super things for the most part
> 
> Varderman, you can add a flaw that the teleport is via electrical lines only, and 40 miles is pretty far in 6 seconds, I would go with that...  *




thanks wise old rabbit


----------



## Vardeman (May 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> They cost the same, just allow the character to do obviously super things for the most part
> 
> Varderman, you can add a flaw that the teleport is via electrical lines only, and 40 miles is pretty far in 6 seconds, I would go with that...  *



Would you allow longer distances be a multiple round action?  Or do I have to stop after each 40 mile jump?

40 miles/6 seconds = 400 miles/minute = 24,000 miles/hour
circumference of the earth = approx. 25,000 miles
can go anywhere on earth in just over a half-hour

A lot slower than light, but still purty fast...   Of course that's a LOT of data to be downloading to the far end...  Yeah, that'll work!  Thanks!

V


----------



## Tokiwong (May 25, 2003)

we can do multi round action movement, not a problem for me, it just takes longer before the character acts


----------



## Vardeman (May 25, 2003)

Cool, I figured it for a strategic thing anyway, not tactical.

V


----------



## Dvang (May 25, 2003)

Got your email Sollir, thanks.  I haven't had much time recently to really look it over. I'll try to email you back if I have questions on it.  Thanks!


----------



## Radiant (May 25, 2003)

i hope i got it all right, aniway here they come
Stats:
Ability Scores:
Strength: 10(+0)
Dexterity: 20(+5) 10
Constitution: 10(+0)
Intelligence: 20(+5/6) 10
Wisdom: 14(+2) 4
Charisma: 10(+0) 

Total cost 24

Attack Bonus: 6 (+5 for ranged attacks)
Defense Bonus: 6			Total Cost: 30
Skills:
Acrobatics 1 (+5) 
Computers 13 (+6)
Concentration 4 (+2)
Disable Device 3 (+6)
Drive 1 (+5)
Hide 1 (+5)
Innuendo 5 (+0)
Forgery 3 (+6)
Language 1(Russian/English)
Open Lock 2 (+5)
Move Silently 1 (+5)


Total Cost: 34

Feats: 
Aerial Combat
Hero `s Luck
Improved Initiative
Lightning Reflexes
Radio Broadcast
Radio Hearing

Total Cost: 12
Powers:
Animation Level 10: Cost=(2 Base-1Flaw/Machines Only)*10=  10
Energy Control
Super Intelligence 1: Cost= (2 Base)*1=2
Datalink 1: Cost= (3 Base)*1= 3
Energy Control/Electricity: Cost= (2Basic+Extra/Flight1+Extra/Energyfield1+ForceField1)*7= 35

Total Cost: 50
Total Cost of character: 150


----------



## Tokiwong (May 25, 2003)

I will be going over the chracters later tonight Radiant, and let you know for sure  looks alright on first glance, though we have an animator type character already, maybe switch those points from that to Datalink  just off the top of my head


----------



## Radiant (May 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I will be going over the chracters later tonight Radiant, and let you know for sure  looks alright on first glance, though we have an animator type character already, maybe switch those points from that to Datalink  just off the top of my head *




leme think about it for a sec, i dont want to mess with aniones theme.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2003)

If you want the Machine animation power, it's fine with me, I really don't think it'd be stepping on my toes too much.


----------



## Radiant (May 25, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *If you want the Machine animation power, it's fine with me, I really don't think it'd be stepping on my toes too much.  *




thanks, good to hear. The power is only to make the electric control appear a little less brute aniway.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2003)

Got some quick inspiration, Dvang, how would you like to add the Full Effect power on your weapon, but tack on the Subtle extra (A power with this extra is only detectable with the appropriate Detect feat.  For example, a subtle energy blast might be an invisible and inaudible beam of radiation, only detectable by Geiger counters and characters with Detect (radiation).  Targets of a subtle effect still feel it but may not know where the effect originated,)

Think of it as the ultimate 'Silencer' 

Was thinking about using this idea with another char I have planned, and thought it might be appropriate for your char.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2003)

If anyone needs a character, this one needs a home 

*Assassin:* PL 10; Init +13 (+5 Dex, +4 Super Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Defense 19 (+0 Base, +5 Dex, +4 Super Dex); Spd 30 ft.; Atk +12 melee (+2S Punch), +15 ranged (Gadgets); +11/+11/+11 Single Needle Launcher or +9/+9/+9/+9/+9/+9 2 Needle Launchers (+10 S/L + 10 S/L Energy Field); Sv Dmg +17, Fort +0, Ref +9, Will +1, Str 14 Dex 20 Con 10 Int 16 Wis 13 Cha 10.

*Skills:* Acrobatics +14 [5], Disable Device +10 [1], Hide +10 [1], Move Silently +10 [1], Pilot +10 [1]

*Feats:* Ambidexterity, Assessment, Attack Focus (Ranged Attacks), Blind-Fight, Dodge, Evasion, Far Shot, Immunity (Poison), Improved Critical (Needle Launchers), Improved Initiative, Multishot, Photographic Memory, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Surprise Strike, Toughness, Two Weapon Fighting

Armor +10 (Cost 1; Total 10)
Gadgets +10 (Cost 1; Total 10)
2 Needle Launchers (Ranged Weapon) +10 (Powerstunt: Dual Damage, Fatigue; Extras: Autofire, Energy Field [Poison], Subtle; Flaws: Full Effect, Ineffective-Flesh only, Uses [8]; Cost: 1; Total: 20) [Super-Science]
Super Dexterity +4 (Cost: 4; Total: 16) [Training]

*Weakness:* Disturbing

Totaled Up:
Stats: 23, Powers: 60, Skills: 9, Feats: 42, Abilities: 30 (+10 BAB)=160/160


----------



## Vardeman (May 26, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *If anyone needs a character, this one needs a home
> 
> Assassin: PL 10; Init +13 (+5 Dex, +4 Super Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Defense 19 (+0 Base, +5 Dex, +4 Super Dex); Spd 30 ft.; Atk +12 melee (+2S Punch), +15 ranged (Gadgets); +11/+11/+11 Single Needle Launcher or +9/+9/+9/+9/+9/+9 2 Needle Launchers (+10 S/L + 10 S/L Energy Field); Sv Dmg +17, Fort +0, Ref +9, Will +1, Str 14 Dex 20 Con 10 Int 16 Wis 13 Cha 10.
> 
> ...



Hmmm...  if Toki has no objections, I could use this guy.  I just noticed a couple of things though...  The final addition comes to 164, but you only have 18 feats which is 36, rather than 42, and that would make it 158, and the powers add up to 56 rather than 60 which then makes it 154.  That leaves 6 extra points to play with.  Perhaps a point of Open Locks +10 [1], a point of Wisdom, and 4 points of amazing save Fort +4/Will +4 (Flaw: Device)?  Also, what's disturbing about him?  Or do I get to make that up on my own (or replace it with another Weakness)?  One other question...  The uses [8] flaw.  Is that 8 uses at full auto?  Meaning that I could take 24 shots with each needler if I took just one shot at a time.

V


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2003)

Er, sorry, I did some playing around in the end.

The extra "feats" comes from the 4 power stunts under the Needle Launchers power, Dual Damage and Fatigue, once for each gun (total of 8 pp)

The -4 to powers overall however were placed into feats though, I think, so you might want to add everything up and check again, kinda did it in a rush.

Edit-Yes, the uses flaw make you to fire 24 shots per day, as per M&M rules.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2003)

If you wish to use it Varderman then cool, I am going to do point checking tonight or tommorow, if we can, I would like to start this week


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2003)

Er, not to hijack, but here's another critter if anyone wants to play (Might be a tad bit broken, but was for fun):

*Lich:* PL 10; Init +0 (-4 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Defense 10 (+0 Base, -4 Dex, +4 Size); Spd 5 ft., Astral Form 50 ft. (Sprint up to 51,200); Atk -1 melee (-3S Punch), -1 ranged (None); Sv Dmg +9, Fort +0, Ref -4, Will +15; Str 3 Dex 3 Con 10 Int 20 Wis 20 Cha 20.

*Skills:* Knowledge (Occult) +16 [1]
*Feats:* Durability, Immunity (Aging, Disease, Exhaustion, Poison, Starvation, Suffocation), Improved Initiative, Indomitable Will, Iron Will, Photographic Memory, Psychic Awareness 

*Powers:*
Alternate Form (Solid) +1 (Flaw: Permanent; 4 pp; Cost: 4 pp)
Astral Projection +10 (Extra: Mind Control (Mind Blank); Flaw: Slow; 6 pp; Cost: 60 pp)
Mental Protection +10 (Extra: Super Intelligence; 3 pp; Cost 30 pp)
Shrink (Up to Diminuitive) +9 (Extra: Protection, Flaw: Full Effect, Permanent; 1 pp; Cost: 9 pp)

*Weakness:* Disabled (Effectively) Paraplegic

Total:
Stats: 16, Powers: 103, Skills: 1, Feats: 24, Abilities: 16 (+8 Base Will)=160/160

*Description:* The "Lich" itself is a life forced trapped within a diminuitive gem, through some dark, unearthly ritual.  From this "phylactery", he remains inconspicuous, and astral projects a skeletal form into reality in which he uses to gain control of the thoughts of others.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2003)

*Lich* is cool, but not fitting for the setting, or the game, but nice


----------



## Vardeman (May 26, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Er, sorry, I did some playing around in the end.
> 
> The extra "feats" comes from the 4 power stunts under the Needle Launchers power, Dual Damage and Fatigue, once for each gun (total of 8 pp)
> 
> ...



Ok, the fatigue power stunt... is that another option or does it take effect in addition to the S or L?  In other words is it *S* or *L* or *F*, or is it *S+F* or *L+F*?  Does that make sense?

V


----------



## Dvang (May 26, 2003)

Sollir, it would be ok, but I think let's leave Silence the way she is.  She looks good now, and I'm sure to add stuff to the weapon would have to remove other things.  This way Toki can take a look.


----------



## Dvang (May 26, 2003)

To make it easier Toki.. here is everything for my character in one post.

Real Name: Sarah Grant
*Silence* 

PL 10; 

Str 10
Dex 20
Con 12
Int 14
Wis 14
Cha 16.

Init +9 (+5 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); 
Defense 18 (+3 Base, +5 Dex); Spd 30 ft., Fly 50 ft.; 
Atk +8 melee (+0S Punch), +14 ranged (+10L Gun); +13 ranged (Snare, Suffocation); 
Sv Dmg +7 (+17), Fort +1 (+11), Ref +5 (+15), Will +2; 

Skills: Listen +6 [4]

Feats: Aerial Combat, Attack Focus (Ranged Attacks), Attractive, Dodge, Evasion, Heroic Surge, Immunity (Suffocation), Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Toughness, Ultra Hearing

Powers:
Energy Control (Sonic) +10 (Power Stunt: Distintegration, Extras: Obscure (Hearing); Flaw: Obvious; 2 pp; Cost: 20 pp) [Source: Mutation]

_Using this ability, sonic energy surrounds and emanates from Silence, allowing her to Dazzle victims, as well as Distintigrate crystalline and other similar substances. She may also create an area of silence, extending 50 ft. out from its initial area of effect._

Force Field (Sonic) +10 (Free Extra: Force Attack: Suffocate, Power Stunt: Snare; Extras: Amazing Save (Fort, Reflex), Deflection, Flight, Offensive; Flaws: Slow; 4 pp; Cost: 40 pp) [Source: Mutation]

_A ring of pure, vibrant, sonic energy surrounds Silence when she uses this ability. It rotates all around her, speeding up enough to defend and strike almost anything that attacks her while granting her the ability to fly through the air. She can send out part of this ring to constrict an opponent (Snare), or shape its energies to choke an opponent (Suffocation)._

Weapon (Ranged) +10 (1 pp; Cost: 10 pp) [Source: Super-Science]
_A special machine pistol with a built-in silencer.  It was made to automatically draw on Silence's power over sound waves to propel the bullet at near-supersonic speed._

"Black Shades" (Grants Radio Hearing and Radio Broadcast feats, Device, Cost: 2pp)

Weakness: Sonic Vulnerability

Sarah was a sixteen year old who became ostracized by her family once it was discovered she was an elite.  The onset was an argument with her mother.  The two were yelling and screaming at each other over a small matter.  Sarah suddenly snapped, and her mother was encased in an area of silence.  She ran away from home. She met up with another elite named Bishop who was actually working for Pantheon. She "fell in love" with him (being a teen, it was actually just infatuation). He constantly tried to get her to understand and follow Pantheon's idea of elites' being superior, but she just didn't believe that. However, because of her "love" for him she helped him perform numerous jobs for Pantheon. However, his interest in her began to fade, and soon she was pretty sure he was sleeping with another female elite, named Delilah Peel.  She confronted him, but he managed to avoid the subject until after their next mission. On the next mission her "love" stabbed her in the back with his sword at the completion of the mission, stating he had tired of her and her failure to see the true path, then he left before the building exploded. She managed to push/pull/crawl most of the way out of the building when she was discovered by an EPIC team investigating. Losing consciousness, she warned them about the bomb and they evacuated asap, emerging seconds before the bomb exploded. The EPIC team took her back to their headquarters where she received medical attention. After lengthy interrogations, they decided to "hire" her on a trial basis. After a period of time she proved her worth and trust and became a solid member of the team.

Sarah spent a year with Bishop, and has spent 2 years with EPIC.  She is now known as Silence and is a useful member of her team providing specialized support.  While with EPIC she has increased her abilities and discovered an ability to create a field of sound around her, for protection but also for flight and offensive attacks.  More confident now, she still worries about meeting her former love Bishop.

She knows almost nothing of value about Pantheon and it's operations, only what <insert name> has told her about its philosophy and the jobs she performed. She still loves (and hates) <insert name> the Pantheon agent, as well as the woman he betrayed her for.

Totalled Up:
Stats: 26 Powers: 70 Skills: 4 Feats: 30 Abilities (BAB +8, BDF +3): 30=160/160


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> * Any suggestions for improvements, errors, efficiencies?
> 
> Keia *




Stilling looking for ideas or suggestions on my character.  Happy to get started if it works, but I'm not sure I'm happy with it yet.

Keia


----------



## Zhure (May 26, 2003)

Vardeman said:
			
		

> *Would you allow longer distances be a multiple round action?  Or do I have to stop after each 40 mile jump?
> 
> 40 miles/6 seconds = 400 miles/minute = 24,000 miles/hour
> circumference of the earth = approx. 25,000 miles
> ...




Teleport 1, Extras: Extended Teleport (20x = 1,048,576 multiple, x4 for extended= x4,194,304 = 20,971,520 feet per rank, or about 3972 miles per rank), Flaws: Extended Teleport Only, Only through datalines. Cost = 20 per rank

Since the globe is about 25,000 miles circumference (assuming worst case of not being able to short-cut through the earth you'd need 6 ranks to go anywhere in the world. About 2 ranks would be needed to go straight through the earth. Ok, 60-120 points seems a bit harsh. 

(Just thinking out loud; nothing to see here.)


----------



## Kalanyr (May 27, 2003)

> Ok, 60-120 points seems a bit harsh.





Thats because your numbers are wrong. 

Teleport 2/rank base Extra: Extended Teleport increases teleport to 3/rank for each rank of teleport with the Extended extra. The Flaws: Drop it by 1 each to 1/rank. 

 (The extended teleport stacks with the basic teleport it doesn't cost seperately). I don't have the book handy to do distance calculations but I hope that helps.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

*Editor's Comments*

*Rober Raets*

Graviton looks good, I asume the Boost is for Dexterity?  And could I get a skill breakdown for how many ranks he spent on skills, makes it helpful when I do checking.

*Keia*

Shorty looks good, nothing I see is glaring, I assume the ranged weapon is some kind of super-science rifle or something to that effect, looks good.  Nice character 

*Kalanyr*

Could you repost your character in a different format, it is very hard to read, something similar to Keia would be helpful, so far, I ama  little confused at the constantly on abilities, would be better to buy those seperate tie them to a single ability, and athe disturbing appearance weakness is not an option, the agents are supposed to be able to blend in 

*Radiant*

Character looks good, the mechanics all work out, seems like a good mix of powers 

*Varderman*

If you are assassin that is fine, more of a highly skilled normal then anything else, but the Disturbing weakness has to go, like I said these guys must be able to blend in, people can't know they are elites at first glance 

*Dvang*

Silence Silence looks good, the base damage effect for all damage is usually Lethal, that goes for Suerp-Strength as well, this is a *Lethal* setting so to speak, anyways the pistol is nice, a very powerful pistol considering high-powered rifles do +5 damage 

That is about it, that I can see


----------



## Kalanyr (May 27, 2003)

Okay, I'll do a reformat as soon as I got the time. The reason the constant spells were done as part of the constant sorcery was because Sollir suggested to me in Chat , that the original way I did it, (with those as seperate abilities) made Magus weak.  The Disturbing thing will be explained as soon as I get the Alternate Form finished (hence the presence of that feat) .


----------



## Vardeman (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Editor's Comments*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Vardeman
> 
> If you are assassin that is fine, more of a highly skilled normal then anything else, but the Disturbing weakness has to go, like I said these guys must be able to blend in, people can't know they are elites at first glance *



Yes, I'm going to use Assassin.  How about I change out the Disturbing weakness for a Quirk?  Say... Arachnophobia or something?  Since you say this is a Lethal setting should I get rid of the Dual-Damage component of the needlers?

V


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Editor's Comments*



			
				Vardeman said:
			
		

> *Yes, I'm going to use Assassin.  How about I change out the Disturbing weakness for a Quirk?  Say... Arachnophobia or something?  Since you say this is a Lethal setting should I get rid of the Dual-Damage component of the needlers?
> 
> V *




That would be up to you, sounds like a descent Quirk


----------



## Vardeman (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Editor's Comments*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That would be up to you, sounds like a descent Quirk  *



Cool, it's in then.  As for the dual-damage, I'm thinking I might need to keep that in case I need to knock someone out rather than killing them.  Let me know if the points as Sollir posted them add up, and I'll be set.

V


----------



## Zhure (May 27, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Thats because your numbers are wrong.
> ...




You get the "extended only" flaw multiple times? That means it's only 6-12 points to teleport anywhere in the world.


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 27, 2003)

_Tony Waite_ has had 5 ranks in Acrobatics, Balance, Climb and jump for most of his life. Recently, he accuired 10 ranks in both Hide and Move Silently. The Boost was meant for Stenght, but it has the Obvious flaw so he can't use it out in the open.

I would suggest that y'all buy Shades with Darkvision as well.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 28, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You get the "extended only" flaw multiple times? That means it's only 6-12 points to teleport anywhere in the world. *




Okay let me explain it this way: 

Teleport costs 2 points/Rank. If you take the extra Extended Teleport it increases the cost of teleport to 3 points/rank. You then have your two flaws which reduce it to 1 point/rank. So if you pay 10 points you have 10 ranks in teleport with your flaws on all of them as well as the Extended Teleport option on all 10 ranks. Does that make more sense ?


----------



## Zhure (May 28, 2003)

Ah, I was assuming one had to buy Extended Teleport multiple times as I was doing. Got it. Thanks. 

Greg


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Okay, I'll do a reformat as soon as I got the time. The reason the constant spells were done as part of the constant sorcery was because Sollir suggested to me in Chat , that the original way I did it, (with those as seperate abilities) made Magus weak.  The Disturbing thing will be explained as soon as I get the Alternate Form finished (hence the presence of that feat) . *




Sounds interesting, but the thing I am trying to go for is not so much flashy powers, these guys are agents working for an agency that does not want to bring attention to itself


----------



## Insight (May 28, 2003)

::Spying on Toki::

Just checking in.  I don't suppose there's any more room in this one...?

I know you closed the membership about two pages back, but I thought I'd ask anyway.

Insight.

::Shameless Plug::
UH Origins #1 hits the stands next week!


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2003)

Well Insight, if you want to join, give me a concept


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Well Insight, if you want to join, give me a concept  *




I know I might be asking a bit much here, but is there way Toki or someone else could post a one or two sentence blurb on all of the characters so far.  I don't want to duplicate anyone else's character.

Thanks,

Insight


----------



## Tokiwong (May 29, 2003)

*Current Cast*

*Graviton* is a telekinetic who can use his powers to also boost his strength and also blend with the environment around him.

*Karl "Shorty" Jones* was a soldier, with minor super agility, a powerful weapon and alimited Healing Factor.

*Silence* is an elite with control over sonics and sound.

*Animator* is an elite who has the ability toanimate pictures that he draws, a fairly interesting ability.

*Radiant's* character is an electrokinetic with high intellect, and control over machinery, capable of animating them.

*Assassin* is a minor elite with needle launchers, that he uses to gruesome effect I suppose.

That is about it, an odd bunch... very odd bunch...


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2003)

*Domineer*

Lt. Cmdr. Andy Nyberg was an up and coming Navy officer with a promising career when a cargo plane he was flying in crashed off the coast of the Philippines.  Nyberg, the only survivor, barely lived through the crash, and was badly injured.  In a coma for six months and with badly broken bones throughout his body, Nyberg also had the unfortunate distinction of contracting a horrible and rare bone deteriorating condition that further impeded his chances at survival.

Little could be done to save him - or so conventional medicine would have believed.  Dr. Alan Humes, a specialist in regenerative nanotechnology, had developed a prototype system for EPIC that would enable a patient to regrow broken bones and possibly even restore severed limbs.  Nyberg was the first recipient of this procedure, and it worked, restoring his bones over the course of three weeks to a state even stronger than before.  One side effect occurred, however, that baffled Dr. Humes.  Nyberg's new bones, which were now a composite of bone and super-hard plastic, emitted a strange energy field.

Another problem was the Lt. Cmdr Nyberg remained in a coma.  While the procedure to replace his bones was a success, he was still unconscious.  Little could be done about his coma, although many techniques were tried, until one day, a telepath named Jorus used a psychic surgery procedure to diagnose and cure the source of the coma.  Nyberg awakened more than a year after the crash, and with some catching up to do.

After some intensive rehab, Lt. Cmdr. Nyberg returned to active duty, but something was different.  His commands were more forceful, and his seamen and junior officers became very emotional around him, following his orders with utmost care and thoroughness.  It was soon discovered that Nyberg's trauma had released the Elite within!

Immediately transferred to EPIC, Nyberg learned that he was a telepath and could control the minds of others.  The energy emitting from his bones was a bio-electric force field that he could now turn on and off.  In addition to his telepathic abilities, Nyberg could focus his psychic energies into an attack on another person's psyche.

In time, Nyberg trained with EPIC's psionics specialists to develop his abilities, and is now considered a leader among the new crop of field agents.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 29, 2003)

I like it Insight, fills two holes with one stone... got with it


----------



## Insight (May 30, 2003)

*Domineer*

_I thought I'd just post him since that's what everyone else is doing._

**********************

*Domineer
Lt. Cmdr. Andy Nyberg (Ret.)
PL 10, 150 PP*

*Ability Scores: 23 PP*
STR 12, DEX 12, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 18, CHA 15.

*Base Attack/Defense: 27 PP (Subtotal: 50)*
Base Attack: +5, Base Defense: +6.

*Skills: 18 PP (Subtotal: 68)*
Hide (2) +3, Languages (Chinese, English, Japanese, Thai, Vietnamese), Listen (3) +10, Medicine (2) +9, Move Silently (2) +3, Search (2) +3, and Spot (3) +10.

*Feats: 12 PP (Subtotal: 80)*
Durability, Indomitable Will, Iron Will, Leadership, Power Attack, and Power Immunity.

*Powers: 70 PP (Subtotal: 150)*
Force Field +7 (Add Mental Shield as Enhancement) (1/Rank) 7 PP
Mental Blast +8 (_Flaw_: Slow - Full Round Action) (2/Rank) 16 PP
Super-Wisdom +3 (3/Rank) 9 PP
Telepathy +8 (_Extras_: Group Link and Mind Control (_Extras_: Area and Selective)) (6/Rank) 40 PP

*Equipment: 0 PP (Subtotal: 150)*
None.

*Weakness: 0 PP (Subtotal: 150)*
None.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2003)

Looks good Insight, alright looks like we are almost ready to begin, you guys have any world questions?  Now is the time to ask!  I will be posting a list of NPCs that your characters would know, at least in passing, that work for EPIC or whatnot


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

well, i can't realy think of any more questions right now.


----------



## Insight (May 30, 2003)

I'd really like to see the NPCs we're going to be interacting with on a regular basis.  I have a feeling that Domineer is going to function as group spokesman in some cases, so I'd like to get a handle on the personalities involved.


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2003)

I don't really have any questions about the game world.  My character has rather good knowledge of history, supers, and tactics - so any information in those areas would be good for background for him.

I see Karl as the no nonsense soldier.  Studies his opponents, learns their weaknesses, exploits them.  His Defense is more from being through so much that he just 'knows' a blast is going to go off right there at that moment.  I don't see him as the leader but more as a military expert/2nd in command type.

Keia


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 30, 2003)

Er, i'll try to have my background up by tomorrow (have the basic ideas, just need to put it into words), everything's a little busy right now


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2003)

*EPIC Characters*

*·	Ota Takeshi (PL 5):* Takeshi is the brain behind the EPIC organization; he is a baseline, a brilliant baseline, but a baseline nonetheless with a varied career dealing with research, espionage, and elite research.  He currently operates out of Oz, which is located in the South Pacific in a secret compound, on a private island owned by Geo Corps.  Which serves as the HQ for EPIC, or at least a reasonable facsimile, since the HQ tends to move around with time.  Takeshi is an older man, in his late forties, and tends to be hands off as far as the fieldwork is concerned, running more of the logistics of the operation, and is the prime liaison between EPIC and the UN.
*·	Agent Sarah Grimes (PL 4):* Agent Grimes is a top field agent, although a baseline, she has an uncanny ability to get the intelligence that the special field operatives need in a timely manner.  She typically deploys ahead of the special field ops team, and is currently assigned to Team 6, working closely with the operatives once they deploy to the field, in a more support function and role.  Normally Sarah appears as platinum blonde with short hair, and a slim, if almost skinny figure, she dresses conservatively, but is an excellent disguise artist, and often changes her appearance to fit the locale, and the mission.  She is a no-nonsense kind of person, and presents just the facts.
*·	Joseph “Buddha” Patterson (PL 8):* Joseph was a career soldier in the Army, and did 16 years serving on the special forces for the United States.  In his 16th year on a mission in the Middle East, his squad got ambushed, or perhaps sold out, and was killed to the last man.  Joseph was taken prisoner, and was held as hostage for 4 long months of torture at the hands of the Al Sufaed Jihad, an elite run outfit of extremist Muslims.  Joseph was rescued by EPIC, but his condition was less then stellar, but it seemed that EPIC still had a use for the career soldier, and he was later “augmented” with cybernetics.  Over seventy percent of his body is now artificial, but Joseph is now stronger, and faster then he ever was.  He continues to use his leadership skills as the Team Control of Team 6, and takes his role very seriously.  Around Oz, Joseph is often called Buddha, a nickname that he earned in the service, and seems fond of.  He is tall in stature, and looks to be heavy-set, but his body belies a strength and speed that is beyond what any baseline could attain.  But his tactical and leadership acumen is what sets him apart from most cyborgs.
*·	Doctor Mona Summers (PL 5):* Dr. Summers is an Alpha class Elite, gifted with a high intellect, but precious little else.  She is fairly brilliant, and heads up the R&D branch for Team 6, she is a quiet person, reserve and focuses mainly on her work, and rarely interacts with the agents.  She has a womanly figure, with curly dark hair, and a hint of Moorish blood in her face.  She typically outfits Team 6 with the best gear that they can afford, or sometimes, sends them out as test-beds for future technologies.

*Oz (EPIC HQ)*

Oz is the name of the headquarters used for the EPIC facility, it is located on a private island in the South Pacific, but is not visible from the air.  The island is a pristine tropical paradise, used as a vacation spot for the executives of Geo Corps.  Though this is simply a front, for the real operation, which is Oz.

Oz is located about 1700 feet below the ground, and is accessible from the sea, underwater, and by land, though the only entry point is hidden on the Private Resort on the surface of the island, which is called Makai.   Oz is an extensive facility, which houses about 75 people, 25 of which are operating field agents, there are several other structures around the world operating for EPIC, but Oz is the largest.  It is a state of the art compound, with every amenity money can buy, no expense has been spared, though in the early days, it was little more then reinforced bunker, construction work, done in-house as expanded the facility immensely.  Agents often reside in the structure, but that is not par for the course, but the nature of the “job” demands that the agent could be away from home for many weeks if not months at a stretch depending on the role.  Agents residing outside of Oz, are given “cover jobs” usually with one of EPIC’s front companies, in a capacity, that keeps their schedule quite free.

Oz houses several aerodynes, which are also submersible, though indistinguishable from normal aerodynes, these new designs allow the craft to depart from under the sea, and surface farther away from the island, to keep suspicion at a minimum.   With enhanced stealth and ECM technologies, they stay hidden until needing to present themselves.  These aerodynes often referred to, as “Sharks” are the typical mode of travel for agents deploying to just about any location around the world.


----------



## Insight (May 30, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I don't really have any questions about the game world.  My character has rather good knowledge of history, supers, and tactics - so any information in those areas would be good for background for him.
> 
> I see Karl as the no nonsense soldier.  Studies his opponents, learns their weaknesses, exploits them.  His Defense is more from being through so much that he just 'knows' a blast is going to go off right there at that moment.  I don't see him as the leader but more as a military expert/2nd in command type.
> 
> Keia *




Just curious - because my character would be - what service branch and rank did Karl achieve before coming to EPIC?  He needs to know if his XO is going to be trustworthy


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

damn cool HQ


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2003)

Insight said:
			
		

> *Just curious - because my character would be - what service branch and rank did Karl achieve before coming to EPIC?  He needs to know if his XO is going to be trustworthy*




It doesn't matter to me. Sergeant I guess, anything higher I'll leave up to Toki (I would prefer no higher than Captain).

Keia


----------



## Insight (Jun 2, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *It doesn't matter to me. Sergeant I guess, anything higher I'll leave up to Toki (I would prefer no higher than Captain).
> 
> Keia *




Enlisted, eh?  Nothing wrong with that!  Salt of the earth, I tell ya!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2003)

Love the sig Insight, Homer is cool...

Anyways, game will start this week, we are locked and ready to go... I will be making an update here once the thread is ready to roll   Please don't post till I finish everything in the game thread


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 2, 2003)

Sorry, still haven't posted my background but is it ok if my character's the son of one of the scientists working for EPIC? (doesn't have to be int he same base as him, however)-Was thinking as one of my plot hooks several people were out to get his father, but for the exact reason unknown.


----------



## Insight (Jun 4, 2003)

*ETA?*

Do we have any start time set for this game?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2003)

Hopefully today, boards willing, but they were out last night, which was when I was going to start!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2003)

Thread is now open!


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2003)

Woohoo!!


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

The rabbit strikes again


----------



## Insight (Jun 5, 2003)

*Question about Procedure*

How does combat and power usage work since we can't roll anything?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Question about Procedure*



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> *How does combat and power usage work since we can't roll anything? *




You tell me what you are doing, and I make the rolls... usually how I do it, is that cool?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Question about Procedure*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You tell me what you are doing, and I make the rolls... usually how I do it, is that cool? *




man its freezing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2003)

Sollir are you using the Animator character?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 5, 2003)

Yep, sorry about not posting, I just finished all my finals this morning.  As I posted earlier I'm thinking that my character is the son of a scientist working for EPIC, but I need to think about the specific details.

On another note though, I'm going to be gone from Sunday to Saturday which is just coming up in 2 days, I'm wondering if I should start posting tonight if I finish up my background, or if it would be ok to post my background now, but start after I come back?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

starting after you come back may be best, with the game set-up _Backup_ can always be dropped in if needed


----------



## Dvang (Jun 6, 2003)

Sarah Grant, aka Silence:


----------



## Dvang (Jun 6, 2003)

oops. double post.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 8, 2003)

Game post coming later today  compiling info is work


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 12, 2003)

I just noticed that Assassin has Disable Device listed at +10 for one skill point spent.  Since DD is an INT-based skill, I'm thinking Sollir meant for that to be Open Locks.  Is there any problem with me swapping those skills?

V


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 12, 2003)

Vardeman said:
			
		

> *I just noticed that Assassin has Disable Device listed at +10 for one skill point spent.  Since DD is an INT-based skill, I'm thinking Sollir meant for that to be Open Locks.  Is there any problem with me swapping those skills?
> 
> V *




go for it


----------



## Radiant (Jun 13, 2003)

say Toki, does the thing happen to have an electroninc lock? Could just open it with my powers then.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 13, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *say Toki, does the thing happen to have an electroninc lock? Could just open it with my powers then. *




Indeed it does R-man


----------



## Radiant (Jun 13, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Indeed it does R-man  *




 ah well...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 13, 2003)

Major updates forthcoming... going to play with my new sound card, and gig of ram for now


----------



## Radiant (Jun 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Major updates forthcoming... going to play with my new sound card, and gig of ram for now  *




must buy...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi  Now that I'm back, I was wondering if I should start any specific way into the game?

Edit-Since I still haven't finished my history (whoops...), is it possible that my character could be the son of Dr. Bradshaw?


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2003)

Toki,

I will be going out of town probably without internet access for the next several days (starting tonight). I'll be able to post somewhat on Sunday and will be back to regular posting on Monday. Have a good weekend!

Keia


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 25, 2003)

bump


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

post forthcoming later tonight, Sollir I will work you in as well


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 25, 2003)

K, thanks


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2003)

*Origins Weekend*

I'm going to be out of commission this weekend, so don't be surprised if I don't post anything until early next week.


----------



## Insight (Jul 12, 2003)

I've been a lot busier of late, so I apologize if I'm holding up the game in any way.  At this point, I may only be able to post once or twice a week.  If this is going to delay the game or make it too slow for the rest of you, I will graciously bow out.

Insight


----------



## Insight (Jul 17, 2003)

I think it's best that I drop out.  I have found that I suddenly have a lot less time for these play by post games, and I would rather you guys use my spot for someone who will be a regular part of the game.

Good luck,

Insight


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2003)

Just checking on the status of this one. . . 

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Aug 9, 2003)

i miss jorgi


----------

